# How to build libgcrypt in poudriere?



## blazingice (Aug 20, 2013)

In the last few days I have noticed that ports-mgmt/poudriere fails to build security/libgcrypt. It seems that there is a problem with the checksum. I had a similar problem when trying to install emulators/virtualbox-ose. This was fixed after few days. Reading few other threads, it seems that this is a common problem with this particular port. I was waiting for the port to be fixed, but I noticed that there was a security vulnerability, so I would like to upgrade the port as soon as possible. Many suggest to fetch it manually and place it in /usr/ports/distfiles/.

How can I do the same thing with ports-mgmt/poudriere?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2013)

Distfiles are stored in whatever directory you set with DISTFILES_CACHE in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf.


----------



## blazingice (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't realize that ports-mgmt/poudriere shares the same distfiles directory as the system. I thought I had to do something with the jails that ports-mgmt/poudriere uses. It's all working now.


----------

